# Help- loosing weight fast In hospital advice needed



## jonny1990 (Jul 1, 2010)

Help- loosing weight fast In hospital advice needed

Hi lads I'm Jon unfortunately fainted at work and broke my jaw I'n 3 places ... FFs! I was 71kg got weighed today and I was 67. I've just recently had my op and feeling much better! I'm getting discharged tomorrow and only allowed soft food and milkshakes etc. So... You might be thinking what do I need of you guys?

Well any home made recipes for soft foods omelettes etc and shakes home produced with hood protein source, I've been reading into my first anavar but unfortunately I'm out of the gym for a week.

Hope I can get some useful feedback and recipes, been a nightmare trying to get on here so I'd appreciate all feedback.

Jon


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck mate!

Just blend all your meals up and have then as a soup.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

get jaws the sequel on dvd?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi mate.

I broke my jaw in two places and dislocated it playing rugby a couple of years ago.

A big thing for me was to keep my diet up and not losing weight but it is a very hard battle.

Making my own mass shakes (whey, oats, peanut butter, milk, fruit) a few times a day helps as well as blending all your other meals.

One of the nicest was pork chops, mash, greens and gravy mashed into a drinkable meal. Incredible stuff!

I know how you will be feeling. I went in the gym day after I did it (was out of the hospital next morning) and regretted it massively. Went to deadlift and felt my jaw pull and I nearly cried in pain! Don't make that mistake.

They stupidly didn't operate on mine so now I have all sorts of problems.

But yeah, shakes are going to be your best friend until you get onto solids again. My first was a KFC. I have never been happier!


----------

